# Langes Kabel - Langsam surfen?



## Ultraflip (16. April 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab mal ne Frage ... stimmt es eigentlich, dass ein langes Kabel die Geschwindigkeit drückt? Wenn ja, ab wieviel Meter tritt das auf? (ich meine richtig drücken, nicht von 5 kb auf 4,9 kb ...)

Es geht um ein Modem, was mit 15 Metern Kabel verbunden werden soll ...

Hat da jemand mit Erfahrung?

Mfg
Ultraflip


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2005)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich die Kabellaenge auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirkt.
Natuerlich gibt es ein maximale Kabellaenge, weil das Signal einfach irgendwann fuer den Leitungswiderstand zu schwach ist, aber ich glaub nicht, dass sich ein langes Kabel auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirkt.

Was zum Thema


----------



## Tobias K. (16. April 2005)

moin


Ein längeres Kabel muss sich nciht direkt auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirken, dennoch kann es vermert zu Fehlern kommen, die dann natürlich alles etwas bremsen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## deadline (16. April 2005)

hi,
ich denke mal (ich glaub es so von der T-com gehört zu haben) dass bei 10 metern schluss ist...
ich glaub es stimmt... und der typ hat dazu gesagt, dass man mit einem "Verstärker" die maximale Kabellänge vergrößern kann. Und zu dem Geschwindigkeitsverlust: In vielen Schulen (in meiner auch =) gibts ein riesiges netzwerk und da werden Daten über 100 Meter durch die Gegend geschoben... der strom in den Leitungen fließt schnell genug, sodass es normalerweise weder zu Geschwindigkeisverlust noch zu Datenverlust und Fehlern führen sollte
mfg 
chris


----------



## mov (17. April 2005)

Um mal die Gerüchte aufzuräumen. 

Wenn das Kabel besonders lang ist (lang ist relativ und hängt von der Schnittstelle ab z.B. ist lang bei einem Parallelport schon 3m bei Ethernet 100m) ist auch die Fehlerquote höher. Das folgt aus zwei einfachen Dingen. Einmal sind die Störeinflüsse auf das Kabel größer und zum anderen auch der Widerstand.

edit: jetzt hab ich doch glatt den Rest vergessen. 

Wenn viele Störungen auftreten kommt es zu fehlerhaften Paritäten. Der Empfänger verwirft dannd das Paket und fordert es neu an.

Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit des Stroms. Strom fliest mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit weil das Feld die Elektronen bewegt.


----------



## generador (17. April 2005)

Also mein Kumpel hatte ein 25 Meter Kabel an seinem Modem und hatte damit nie Probleme


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. April 2005)

mov hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit des Stroms. Strom fliest mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit weil das Feld die Elektronen bewegt.



Echt?
Da haben wir in Physik aber was anderes gehört ^^ Angeblich fließt der Strom sogar sehr langsam (etwa 1-2m/sek)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Alex Duschek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Echt?
> Da haben wir in Physik aber was anderes gehört ^^ Angeblich fließt der Strom sogar sehr langsam (etwa 1-2m/sek)


Dann musst Du also bei einem 20 Meter Verlaengerungskabel 10-20 Sekunden warten bis der Rasenmaeher anspringt? 
Ich glaub Dein Physiklehrer war ein wenig betrunken als er euch das erzaehlt hat.


----------



## webfreak (17. April 2005)

Alex Duschek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Echt?
> Da haben wir in Physik aber was anderes gehört ^^ Angeblich fließt der Strom sogar sehr langsam (etwa 1-2m/sek)


Falsch!
Richtig ist:
Die Elektronen bewegen sich mit dieser Geschwindigkeit.

Allerdings schiebt ein Elektron das nächste usw. Deshalb ist die Information nicht dann übertragen wenn ein Elektron die xx Meter zurückgelegt hat, sondern schon nach einer minimal kleinen Strecke.

Deshalb muss zwischen Strom und Elektronengeschwindigkeit unterschieden werden.


----------



## Tobias K. (17. April 2005)

moin


Strom ist, die Anzahl der Elektronen, die in einer Sekunde an einem bestimmten Punkt "vorbeikommen".


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## mov (17. April 2005)

webfreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings schiebt ein Elektron das nächste usw.


Das ist nicht richtig. Alex Duschek hat schon recht, dass Elektronen sehr langsam fliesen. Allerdings werden die Elektronen durch das elektrische Feld bewegt, wie ich schon im ersten Post geschrieben habe.  Das ist ja der Trick bei einm koaxial Kabel da wird die Masseleitung und der Pluspol in ein Kabel verpackt um keine Störungen des Feldes zu haben.

Der Efldaufbau erfolgt mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit darum ist es auch gleich hell wenn du das Licht anmachst. 

Aber das gehört ja hier eigentlich nicht zum Thema.


----------



## Ultraflip (17. April 2005)

Danke schonmal Leute! Ich verleg das alles nächstes Wochenende und schreib dann meine Erfahrungen hier rein!

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Alex Duschek (18. April 2005)

webfreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falsch!
> Richtig ist:
> Die Elektronen bewegen sich mit dieser Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> ...



So hatte ich es gemeint, leider war wohl meine Ausdrucksweise falsch gewählt (bzw ich wusste es nicht besser, weil es war schon ne Weile her, dass ich das gehört habe  )


----------

